# Ethernetanschluss testen?



## illuminatus26 (31. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Samsung NC-10 Netbook.

Bis vor kurzem funktionierte mein Ethernetanschluss einwandfrei.
Seit ein paar Tagen komme ich aber nicht mehr in mein Routerkonfigurationsmenu.
Mit meinem Laptop klappt es allerdings wunderbar.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu testen, ob der Anschluss ordnungsgemäß funktioniert?


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Sind beim Netbook die gleichen Netzwerkeinstellungen wie beim Laptop?
Sonst gehste mal in die Systemsteuerung, Netzwerk und schaust obs dort ne falsche Einstellung hat. Dort gibts Dir auch die Verbindung an.


----------



## illuminatus26 (31. März 2009)

Welche Einstellung meinst du denn genau?

Ich habe eigentlich nichts verändert und es funktionierte einfach von den ein auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr.


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2009)

Bei den Einstellungen dachte ich da an  die Internetoptionen und Netzwerverbindung.
Aber wenn das von einem Tag auf den anderen ging, würde ich auch mal das Kabel vom Netbook zum Router wechseln. Tausche auch mal den Anschluss am Router mit dem Laptop und Netbook aus. Nun noch schnell zum Router selbst; Werden dort die beiden Geräte durch die Ledanzeige angezeigt? Schau auch mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob da noch alles in Ordnung ist. ( Beim Netbook ).


----------



## ronaldh (8. April 2009)

Es geschieht manchmal, dass sich die Netzkarte im Windows abhängt. Hast Du die Netzkarte in den Netzwerkeinstellungen mal deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert?

Ist das Häkchen in den Eigenschaften der LAN Verbindung gesetzt "Symbol bei Verbindung im Infobereich anzeigen" gesetzt? Falls nicht, solltest Du es setzen, dann sieht man auf einen Blick, ob Netzverbindung vorhanden ist.

Vorausgesetzt, Du arbeitest mit Windows, dass hast Du leider nicht mitgeteilt.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

